# Surgery!



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Soooo... Looks like November 4 is the big day for me! As my sister says, "Good riddance Thywad!"

How long did your surgery take? The thought of 3 hours unconscious is kinda making me feel panicky. The surgeon explained though that Hashimoto's makes everything "stickier" so it can take longer. I'm nervous!!!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

so you chose surgery over RAI? My endo says I need RAI surgery wasn't even brought up. good to hear that you are finally going to get rid of your thyroid. I am waiting until the new year to have RAI done.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Don't panic. It will go great! I just had it done on July 20th and I finally feeling like I have my life back. My surgery was about three hours. I was out of the hospital in 26 hours. Within a week of being home I was out and about.

Good luck! Just think soon you won't have that nasty poisionous thyroid making you so sick.

Patti


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jaimee,

My surgery was 90 minutes with a night of observation in the hospital.

Stay ahead of the pain and take pain meds as often as you can for the first 3 days and you will be fine.

Good Luck!
Lovlkn


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

Well good luck to you! You will be in my prayers for a successful surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

I arrived at the hospital at 11 am, surgery was at 1 and lasted 2 1/2 hours. I was discharged at 8am the next morning since my calcium levels were good.
Good luck and speedy healing vibes to you! You're going to feel so much better!


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good luck with everything Jaimee!!! I am a day ahead on Nov3rd. And I say Good riddance too!!I love the thywad  to funny


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My surgery was 3 hours, which concerned me little because the surgeon told me to expect 1.5-2 hours. He never offered an explanation, and now I am wondering about the "stickiness" factor.
Glad to hear your surgeon prepared you that it may be a bit longer.
I was nervous about going under as well, mostly because I am allergic to a lot of meds and tend not to respond to Novocaine and pain relievers, and I was afraid of not being put out well enough. The anestesiologist came out to talk with me before the surgery which helped reduce my anxiety. As it turned out, I was completely out for the surgery, but was immediately awake and alert before I reached the recovery room, which was just fine with me. They immediately started injecting pain meds, and I was able to tell them how much I felt comfortable with. 
I think if you are nervous about going under, it might help to ask to have a conversation with the anesthesiologist ahead of time.
I also practiced a lot of meditation and visualization before the surgery so that I would be able to relax that day. I focused on some images that are very comforting for me and had some friends who were holding me in prayer. That really helped because I came out of surgery feeling very positive and seeing some of my visualizations. 
I pre-programed my I pod with relaxing surgery music, and listened to it before and after the procedure. It was a lifesaver later that night in the hospital when I was trying to sleep amongst the hospital commotion. 
Sending you good thoughts for your surgery! I am sure it will go fine, and that you will feel much better once it is out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish both of you good luck and hope you have a very speedy recovery. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers during your surgery and recovery time.

It does help with surgery to try to have good thoughts as you go thru the procedure and recovery.

Keep us updated when you are able so that we know you are on the road to being well again.

Sending Big Hugs & Blessings to you both!

Kay


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm scheduled for my TT this Wednesday, 10/27. It's good to read others' experiences.

I just did my pre-op phone interview today and I will get a call tomorrow for what time I should report to the hospital on Weds.

I'm not really nervous about the surgery itself, only a little nervous about the anesthesia, but more nervous about how long it will take to get my levels "normal" afterward with meds. I do have a great surgeon that I know personally who is a Christian and I know will pray for me while he's operating.

I wish you both well with your upcoming surgeries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh boy, your surgery is real soon. I wish you a successful surgery and speedy recovery too! I will be thinking about you and praying for you Wed as you have this done.

Be strong and know that prayers are going up for you everyday!

Sending you Big Hugs & Blessings!!

Kay


----------

